# Alpine Stud near Castle Rock CO



## jbrower115 (Aug 28, 2009)

Howdy!

I've got my two little American alpine doelings that need to be bred, but it seems that there's a lack of purebred alpine studs in my area. Can anybody suggest a purebred or American alpine buck near Castle Rock CO? If all else fails, I need to have kids in the spring, so a nice, NON-purebred buck would work. Thanks in advance!

--Jonathan


----------



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

*Re: Alpine Stud*

Did you ever find a buck? If not I'd check the local fair board. They can give you some names of goat exibitors who are sure to have a line on some good bucks in you area.


----------



## sweetgoatmama (Dec 10, 2008)

*Re: Alpine Stud*

Jim Hill in Elko Nev has a buck that they bought from me last year. DOn't know how far that is from you.


----------



## mattyrav489 (Jul 14, 2014)

Sorry can't help you out. But i am sure you found some good one shop.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

This is a really old post!


----------

